# Stafford VA - Golden w/ Animal Control



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

He is stunning. Why can't people be willing to do a little work with a dog? They aren't a pot of flowers, buy them, sit them on the shelf and water once in a while.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's beautiful! He will definitely find a forever home in short order!!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I live 20 min from stafford.....i am sure he finds a home real quick.
if help is needed, let me know.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

We're still thinking about snatching him up myself. Only problem is my wife is leaving for a week in a couple hours and I work pretty long hours during the week. Not exactly the best of times to add a new member to the pack! 

I'm sure he'll be picked up quite quickly though. He's a real looker!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenic said:


> We're still thinking about snatching him up myself. Only problem is my wife is leaving for a week in a couple hours and I work pretty long hours during the week. Not exactly the best of times to add a new member to the pack!
> 
> I'm sure he'll be picked up quite quickly though. He's a real looker!


A week, but then a life time of happiness
Hmmmm, I'd go for it.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Too much to handle!! This infuriates me to no end. Too many people buy a puppy on a whim and when that puppy gets too big and becomes too much work they throw him away like trash. How could someone do this and live with themselves? I could never drop my dog off at animal control knowing what could possibly happen to him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would go and get him if I could. He is a stunner and looks just like my sister's golden that she had to put to sleep 15 yrs ago. Such a sweet and loving guy. I just dont understand people sometimes.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, what a nice looking boy...Some people are just idiots!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenic said:


> I was browsing CL Pets this morning and saw a post for an animal shelter in Stafford where I saw this guy.... I've already emails adoptions at grreat.org to let them know about this good looking boy. I thought I'd post here to in case someone local was looking.


I'd let the shelter know you are interested if no one comes to adopt him. Hopefully he'll be gone before your wife gets back, but if he's not...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenic said:


> We're still thinking about snatching him up myself. Only problem is my wife is leaving for a week in a couple hours and I work pretty long hours during the week. Not exactly the best of times to add a new member to the pack!
> 
> I'm sure he'll be picked up quite quickly though. He's a real looker!


If you are interested go ahead and get him logistics can be worked out for a week while your wife is home, and you save him a week in a shelter, exposure to disease, and threat of being put to sleep! He's being locked in a animal control kennel run 24/7 right now, so a week crated or gated in a laundry room during the day won't hurt him.

If you really can't take him this week, call or go down to the shelter and give them your name and phone number and ask them to be sure to call you if he isn't adopted and runs out of time!


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

I didn't pick Max up yesterday, now I wish I did. 

The shelter is closed today and Monday, but after talking, through email, with the GREEAT intake coordinator, there are people there on Monday's - the place just isn't open to the public then. I'm going to do what I can to pick him up on Tuesday when they open again. I'm also going to get in touch with someone from the place tomorrow and let them know that I'll be there on Tuesday to get Max. 

I can't wait.... I bet Bailey (my avatar is our current Golden, Bailey) and Max will be best buds right away


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luck, please try your best that dog.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow!!! He is a "looker". I hope you get him, he would look beautiful together with Bailey.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a handsome boy!! congrats, and i hope he and Bailey become best buddies


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This will be the longest couple of days, won't it? Since Max can't say Thanks yet, I will!!! THANKS for caring


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! He's really beautiful


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So glad you're gonna go get him. I know some of the shelters will let one come before they actually open, to do an adoption, so if they are there on monday, they just might let you, not sure about this shelter, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

he is just stunning! Good luck to you! Hope you can bring him home!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a handsome boy and I hope that him and Bailey become friends like Dillon and Sam are. Maybe they will open the shelter tomorrow for you to pick him up. Good luck and cant wait to see pictures of him and his new brother.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, good news and bad (for me). The great news is that Max is adopted. The bad news is that it wasn't by me. 

I spoke to someone at the pound this morning and she said Max was actually adopted out on Friday and returned on Saturday morning only to be adopted back out again on Saturday afternoon.

YaY for Max


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry that Max wasn't available for you.

There are several great goldens needing homes that are available with the virginia golden rescues, maybe give them a look
http://www.grreat.org/

http://www.sevagrreat.org/

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I sometiems wonder if "to hard to handle" means the dog requires more than a bowl of food and a dish of water each day. maybe a little attention, a lttle hugging, a couple of walks, snuggle time, grooming. I know that some dogs a a little wild and need extra traning and time. But some folks just don't want to spend even the usual time caring for their dogs. As Betty put it, they want something like a pot plant that you just hae to water and it sits ther and looks pretty.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

We already have an application in with GRREAT Faye - just waiting on the whole application process to go through. We're in the waiting for someone to call us stage right now.

You're right 3 Goldens. The training Max needed didn't sound like a big deal to me at all. Bailey's nick-name during training classes was "Pogo" because he was such a jumper. Even standing still in class he'd get some major air beneath him he want to move and play so badly!! 

We'll just keep our eye out everywhere looking for the perfect pal for Bailey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness he was adopted but keep your name with the shelter so if he comes back again then you are on the top of the list, that way you dont lose him again if you want him. That way he can get into a loving stable home. Good luck in your new pup wherever you get him from. The right dog is out there for you.


----------

